# [SOLVED] Logitech Headphones not Working



## mattman1995

So I recently bought the following headphones : Stereo USB Headset with Microphone & On-Ear Controls H540 - Logitech

I cannot get them to work with my Windows 7 Home Premium OS (x64 bit) computer however. When I plugged in the USB port is said it installed the drivers and when I go into my device manager the drivers are indeed installed.

I've also tried plugging the headphones into all the usb ports in my computer but none of them worked. When I go into my audio manager in the control panel, I cannot set my new headphones as my default playback device. I tried restarting my computer but this did not fix the issue either.

My old logitech headphones worked, but they were about 2-3 years old and I just recently broke them. I bought 2 new pairs of headphones and neither works so I know it's not the actual headphones but rather something with my computer or drivers.

I've tried reinstalling the driver a few times too but nothing worked. My computer has the following audio drivers according to device manager (All of which are updated to their latest drivers):

AMD High Definition Audio Device
Logitech USB Headset H540
Realtek High Definition Audio

and extra info about my PC that I could find:

Computer Brand: Cyberpower
Intel i5 3.4ghz Processor


If someone could please help me that'd be great! Thanks.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

Will any other USB devices work in the same USB ports the headphones will not work in?
Are there any exclamation marks in Device manager in the USB Controller section?
Have you tried the heaphones in another PC to insure they work properly?


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

1. Yes other devices work in the USB ports just not the headphones.
2. No exclamation points
3. Yes the headphones work immediately when plugged into my dad's laptop.
(He has IDT High definition audio codec Driver)
and a Intel(R) Audio driver


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

Whenever I run audio playback troubleshooter it says the problem is "Audio Device is Disabled" but it has a red X next to it because the troubleshooter is unable to fix the issue.

The strange thing is, it says the device is enabled in the Device Manager


----------



## JimE

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

Have you verified the audio configuration?

You will likely need to select the USB headset as the default output device.


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

As I said, I am not able to select it as default device. It's on the list but the "Set Default" button is greyed out.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

As you have Realtek, it's likely a motherboard chipset. Find the motherboard brand/model information and get the latest drivers from the motherboard manufacturers website. Then manually install the audio drivers.

Aside from the audio drivers, I don't know why else it would be greyed out.


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

This is my motherboard: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.0)

Not sure what I'm supposed to download.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

in your link choose the os and download and install the chipset and audio driver. install chipset first


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.0)

Select your OS and you will get a list of drivers. "Audio" is the first download.


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

Working on it now I will let you guys know of my results.


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

I installed all the drivers and now my speakers AND headset are not working. Before my speakers worked, they they will not.


----------



## T_Rex

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

After going though these steps please not there is a Bios with a USB compatibility fix here listed as F14, with F15 being the most recent bios release.

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.0)

Note your bios version during bootup, as as you have a Cyberpower PC you should contact them about doing any kind of bois update if needed, that way if you tell them your issue they are responsible to fix it. Also note that you mentioned other USB devices work ok. So if you have a receipt and warrant for that Logitech USB headset you can always return it - and get a regular headset of you like.


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

My BIOs is version F15 so I already have that installed.


----------



## T_Rex

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

Ok then I would look to contacting Cyberpower about the issue, and also seeing if you can just replace the headset with another exact set or better yet another model. Be sure you go through some of the steps listed above by others -- did you do that? What were the results?


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

I went through everything mentioned so far with the same exact results.


----------



## T_Rex

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

That's a bummer for sure, anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

few things i would check. check device manager and see if you have any yellow or red marks next to anything. i would also check bios and make sure the audio is enabled. check the default play back device is set to speakers


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

No weird marks in device manager. Audio is indeed enabled. I can't change my default playback device. It says that it's my headphones but the volume control in the bottom right of my screen has a red "x" indicating that there is no playback device connected. I don't understand this crap.


----------



## T_Rex

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

Similar issue here in the Logitech forums read the last post page 2 here


H390 USB headset not working on Window 7 - Page 2 - Logitech Forums


----------



## Mustang64

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

Ive had this issue with my Logitech headset as well

1. Just wondering but do you happen to have a 3rd party sound software on your computer? 
2. Aslo have you tired plugging in the mic to all slots? 
On my computer only 3/6 slots work with USB mic's (Mine our found in the back). I do know by exp. that some Logitech headset refuse to work on some computer's They wont work on my M5A78L-M LX motherboard ( well the 20-30$ ones)... 
3. Aslo I saw your board has USB 3.0 and 2.0 you have been using USB 2.0 right? 3.0 wont work with some headsets.

(Note I have to use turtle beach's on my computer since no other headsets well work.)

Possbile fix to this issue: For some is plug in the USB once its plugged in and drivers are installed, Unstill the drivers, re-install them from the makers website. (Note you may have to do this 2-3 times) that usually fixes most issue I've found with Logitech headset's. (Works 50% of the time)


----------



## mattman1995

*Re: Logitech Headphones not Working*

Well I called Logitech and to no surprise got garbage support. The sad thing is the guy covered only possible solutions that a 5 year old could have figured out (and clearly I've done them all numerous times). Anyways he told me that it's my computer's fault and my drivers are messed up. Needless to say I returned the crappy headphones, bought some Turtle Beach headphones, plugged them in and immediately got audio. Never going back to Logicrap again. Anyways, thanks for trying to help me guys! Consider this solved


----------



## oscer1

Your welcome. Just to bad we couldn't come up with the solution.


----------



## Tyree

Glad you found a resolution to the problem and thanks for posting back.
.


----------



## Mustang64

Sorry you couldn't get them fixed! But the beaches well be better anyways!


----------

